# Export Vehicle from Toronto, to Dubai



## Diplomatic (Dec 15, 2014)

hi guys.

Im from Toronto, Canada

I have a few questions regarding exporting cars to United Arab Emirates from Canada.

I have a few questions

1) What are the requirements for shipping Vehicles (e.g documentations)?
2) How much would it cost? In Canada and in UAE?
3) Which port would be cheaper for exporting from Canada?
4) What would be the procedure of sending Shipment?
5) Which port would be use for releasing the shipment?
6) How long it would take?


Vehicle 1
Toyota Camry
Model 1997, V6, American

Vehicle 2
Lexus ES300
Model 2000,V6, American


Thanks


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi!

I've moved this to the Dubai branch, as the posters there will have more knowledge/advice on how to go about doing this and what your best options are.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

First question - why ? A 16 and 13 year old vehicle is going to cost you more to ship than buy a new one surely ?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Can you still register cars over 5 years old for the first time? (As in not re-register).


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

Those sound like great questions for a shipping company. 

TWG's first question - WHY - is a very valid question. I also just recently heard the same thing that Rascal pointed out, namely not being able to register cars more than 5 years old.

If you're seriously considering this, you may want to give a thought to the state of the air conditioning units in your vehicles. There's a STICKY thread in this forum about cars and driving. You could try doing a search. These questions have come up before.

My question is: are you really that attached to them?






Diplomatic said:


> hi guys.
> 
> Im from Toronto, Canada
> 
> ...


----------



## Kashman (May 14, 2013)

Diplomatic said:


> hi guys.
> 
> Im from Toronto, Canada
> 
> ...



I did this myself last year from Toronto as well, but as most people have mentioned, it might not be worth it, based on the age of your vehicles. However to answer your questions: 

1) What are the requirements for shipping Vehicles (e.g documentations)? You need the ownership and the used vehicle package (to show their are no leans on the car). This should be provided to the company that will do the relocation.

2) How much would it cost? In Canada and in UAE? For me, I did not have to pay for the container, which is the biggest cost. All other expenditures was about $1500 CDN and then 5% of the vehicle value in Dirhams once it reached Dubai.


3) Which port would be cheaper for exporting from Canada? The relocation company should handle that. They should pick up the car from your place and put it in the container in front of your eyes. You should record the seal # for your personal reference.


4) What would be the procedure of sending Shipment? Contact your local relocator.
5) Which port would be use for releasing the shipment? Typically the relocator will tow the car to your address.

6) How long it would take? Took me about 6 weeks to get my car.

Hope this answers help, but your best bet is to contact several oversea re-locators and get free quotes for them.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Surely the cost of shipping those two would actually be greater than the value of them. According to the Dubai Customs website they're also likely to have 5% duty imposed (and it won't simply be against 'your' vauation but upon whatever the Customs officer feels the cars are worth).

And, enjoy your summers here with a Canadian spec'd AC - Does it even have an AC ?

And you certainly wouldn't be able to register or drive them until you get your residence and driving licenses sorted out.


----------

